# Repairing pushed side mirror on Chevy Cruze 2018



## Taylortaylor (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi! I hit a pole backing out of a parking space. The pole pushed mg side view mirror totally back and I can’t push it forward. The consultant at Chevy said that I need a whole new mirror. Is that true? Do you think there would be a way to push it back Into place? It doesn’t need to be perfect! (Ps i have the lid for the mirror but I’m keeping it off for now while I figure this out)


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I haven't worked on one exactly like it, but if it can pivot that far, I see no reason why it would not pivot back. I would wrap a towel around it to protect your hands and pull hard.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You forgot to mention the powered part of the mirror.

When I broke my 2011 F150 passenger mirror, similar situation I could find no one to repair the mirror. So I putzed with it until it broke and used tape to hold the mirror in place. Was stopped by a cop and he SUGGESTED I get it fixed. No ticket no summons no repair order just the suggestion.

I eventually found a set of tow mirrors with puddle lights, mine did not have that feature. Found a guy on CL and he installed both sides for $100 bucks, so I had about $300 in the mirrors. 
You might look at Chevy and see what mirrors fit yours and then decide if there are any improvements in the newer mirrors that you would like. 
Car parts can be tricky, tripple check the fit before purchase. Big A is a poor place to look. The search engine there will give you crap that will never fit your car. I did better on Big E


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I've never worked on one before but Mike's suggestion is reasonable so long as you don't deform the door panel.

I'd take a closer look at that centre post. It looks like it has locating grooves and bosses - maybe it pushed past where should be a can be released (the centre post might be common for both sides. I also see a locking tab at the front of the middle pic. Maybe the mirror can be released from the post, lifted clear then repositioned.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Or course Chevy told you that you need a new one - they are "parts replacers," not repairers. (e.g., I had a bad battery in my Jeep - gave the typical symptoms, crank and grind to a stop, "computer stuff" would forget it's settings, needed jump, etc.) The great Jeep tech hooked up a computer reader and didn't find any code so they didn't know what to do. I brought it to Advance Auto and they immediately tested the battery - as I suspected, mine was toast... the Jeep "trained professional" couldn't even troubleshoot a dead/dying battery.)

You didn't mention the year, model, color of your car - many folks would have started looking up a replacement mirror - someone may even have one in their garage...

I like to take things apart - so I'd remove the inside door panel that hides the bolts hold the mirror assembly onto the door frame - disconnect the wiring and put it on a shop bench to take it apart enough to see what might have been broken. I'd take photos of the assembly as I removed pieces to make it easy putting it back together. Then, using JBweld or even baking soda with superglue (neat reaction makes a solid that can be milled) and finally put it all back together - or, call a junk yard and find the mirror assembly and put that one on.


----------



## SpentPenny (Dec 15, 2020)

Salvage yard or "pick a part" place. Why screw around with the thing - just get a replacement and be done with it.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

SpentPenny said:


> Salvage yard or "pick a part" place. Why screw around with the thing - just get a replacement and be done with it.


agreed, junk yard/scrap yard


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Unless it doesn't pull back, which I think it will, no need to research replacements. IMHO


----------



## BillyMac59 (Oct 19, 2021)

Had a mirror break on a Ford ranger - driver's door. I got estimates of $200-300 to replace mirror from a auto glass shop, a price of $500 from the Ford dealer. Got a brand new one through the local junk yard for $60. The mirror casing was flat black and the truck gloss black but for the price ????


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

S


SpentPenny said:


> Salvage yard or "pick a part" place. Why screw around with the thing - just get a replacement and be done with it.


SPENT PENNY......100%----------^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

(My wife got hit by a deer that took off our lexus passenfger side mirror......went to a yard...plenty of totaled stuff and even got one the same color as my wifes car.......basically $150 verse $450 plus labor at the dealer.)


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

I like the pull-it-yourself junkyards; I get to practice on the junkers in the yard, instead of my car.


----------

